# Southern Utah Gobbler!!!!



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are two photo's of my Merriam I shot two weeks ago!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on a good looking bird. Did the birds talk much for you or did you just ambush it? I Wasn't able to go on my 3rd season hunt but my wifes hunt was painfully quite. What general area did you end up hunting.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome bird RJ! Congrats on a succesful hunt!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice nice Tom, but it does look more like a Rio to me.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Nice nice Tom, but it does look more like a Rio to me.


It may have a little in it but these birds were at 9000' and have been here long before the Rio's were introduced to the state.

Still a great bird and a fun hunt Rich!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Whatever it is its a nice bird. AWESOME job man. Seems like you have found the turkeys over the last couple years.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Stellar bird there buddy!


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

The way his head is laying over that stump reminds me of chopping off the heads of the stew chickens with my dad when I was a kid. Good memory for me, but anything i did with my dad is a good memory. Beautiful bird! Congrats..


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice Job! From what I heard it's been pretty tough hunting the last couple weeks down there.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Bird!!! Though I wouldn't have shot it. I would have held out for a bird that looked to be a pure merriam :wink: :lol:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks...!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bird there. I want to know the stats on the bird. Tell us the story behind him, what did he weigh, bird length, spur length, lets see some pics of the spurs. Congrats on a nice tom.


----------

